# Lacto Fermented Yellow Onions



## daveomak (Nov 3, 2020)

Well, someone we all know posted about Lacto Fermented stuff...   
It's all his fault...  
I've lacto fermented cabbage, 2% salt, to make kraut and it's awesome...  I love this purple fermented cabbage...









 So, my love for pickled onions turned me in this direction...

Rolling pin, in food grade plastic, to squeeze,crush  down the onion slices....
Easy grip lids that are AWESOME and make life easy....
Mason glass weights to hold stuff under the liquid...




















Sliced onions with 2% kosher salt added...  no other liquid added...  Onions are mostly water and it took about 3 days to get that much liquid...
The vacuum pump is a great idea...  Removes oxygen and other bad stuff...  Perfect as far as I'm concerned...

I've done a taste test after about 5 days...   Onions, yellow onions, are a bit pungent yet but I think another week or 2 and they will be very good....







Rick has led me down many roads on this forum...  ALL were well paved and smooth...
Amesphos, STPP, was the best...  It's made a huge difference in smoked meats...  
I'm thinkin' this ferment lid will make a big difference, in ease of application, for fermenting....

Thanks Rick....


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 3, 2020)

DO, Looking good !


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 3, 2020)

Looks good Dave..

Easy to do and cheaper than buying already fermented items.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 3, 2020)

For sure you have mention another great leader on this forum.

Warren


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 3, 2020)

Have a batch of red onions that's been in the fridge for over a year. More of an experiment than anything else. Wanted to see how the flavor profile changes with time. I also wanted to see if anything funky would happen. So far nothing and like with sauerkraut the flavor only gets better with age!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for the like Dave it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## motocrash (Nov 3, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Easy grip lids that are AWESOME and make life easy....


I checked these out and they are awesome, getting rid of the awkward bubbler is sweet.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 4, 2020)

motocrash said:


> I checked these out and they are awesome, getting rid of the awkward bubbler is sweet.


Yup

I just bought another 4 lid set and 6 weights


----------

